# Isa Irina, My Friend Of Mystery



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem about my internet friend whom I have yet to meet in person and yet in a way it be as if I already have. 

She beeth friend of mine ever true 
to our acquaintance though paths 
remain to be crossed 

She of grace and décor so delicate 
in pale skin be lovely always 
as scarlet lips blush not to contrast 
azure in eyes radiant in hope 
of beauty to behold 
yet I do not for in my gaze 
she be but image of reflection 

Oh, how speak she as words 
of all intellect appear on to one 
as me who be deaf to her 
never in presence of physical 
lacking not spirit of woman 

Isa Rina, be ye angel or phantom 
of dream as significance hold nay 
in reality of visits of touching 
upon life always barren to posses 
thine society 

Isa Rina, as deity of femininity 
ye cometh to glide upon earth 
so shy of thine noble generosity 
to elevate all whilst I await for her 

Oh Isa Risa, from fantasy of mine 
will appear on to eyes of mine in vision 
from illusion to reality of solace in 
good never of malice


----------

